# List five things you like about yourself/personality



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*List five things you like about yourself*

if you can't think of five things, list as many as you can. I'll start. No perticular order.

1. My ability to read others
2. My witty sense of humor (not often shared though)
3. I'm open minded
4. My Caring nature
5. I'm scientificlly minded


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

That's a good list. We should really do this more often.

Alright. Lets see...

1. I don't take anything too seriously.
2. I'm respectful towards everyone. No talking behinds backs or anything like that.
3. I don't procrastinate when it comes to school.
4. I have a lot of enery(though I don't use it much...)
5. I try my best.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

1. My Extreme Cynicism
2. My wit
3. My generally laid back nature
4. ...ok I'm struggling now


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

1. I'm a great dad.
2. I try to help people when I can.
3. I rarely swear.
4. I'm not afraid to try ^most new things.
5. I love.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

1. My funny randomness
2. My ability to be strong in worst cases.
3. I'm nice, and polite
4. Being able to tell the Bad apples apart from the good ones.
5. My sarcastic humor and ability to help others


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

-I'm open-minded
-Polite
-creative
-good listener
-not a follower


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kind
Positive
Optimistic about my future
Enjoy other people's company
I'm a loving person.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

1. I'm brutally honest, if I don't like or agree with something, I'll speak up, no matter what, regardless of SA or not. Its kinda weird but also kinda useful.
2. I'm extremely loyal to the people who matter. I'm the kind of person where once you get to be considered one of my "best friends," I'd do anything for you. (But to get there, you have to earn my trust and that can be hard to do, cause I have trust issues.)
3. I'm sensitive so this makes me good at comforting people and making them feel better. 
4. I'm down to earth and natural, not fake and stuck up like many girls. I'm really proud of this fact. It makes me different.
5. I can be very passionate about things...such as horses, animals in general, my boyfriend and best friends, etc. This kind of goes along with #2 in the sense that I'd do anything to keep these things in my life.


----------



## She (Jun 30, 2010)

This is a really lovely idea.

1. I am clever, and can do well at things academically even when I don't think I am going to
2. I'm not judgemental. I always try to see things from other peoples points of view.
3. I always struggle against my social anxiety in the long run, even if i give in to my avoidant tendancies sometimes.
4. I think I'm a pretty caring person

Blah I can't think of much else right now...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Uno.* I'm very silly.
*Dos.* I can be witty / funny.
*Tres.* I'm pretty smart.
*Cuatro.* I'm accepting of others.
*Cinco*. I'm creative.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> *Uno.* I'm very silly.
> *Dos.* I can be witty / funny.
> *Tres.* I'm pretty smart.
> *Cuatro.* I'm accepting of others.
> *Cinco*. I'm creative.


You're sexy.

*Un. *I'm very silly.
*Deux. *I can be witty / funny.
*Trois. *I'm accepting of others.
*Quatre. *I'm creative.
*Cinq. *Man... I'm not smart x)

I tried to steal it all but it just didn't work!


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

1. Always set high standards for myself
2. Care deeply about the people I'm close to
3. Actively trying to maintain my health--both mental and physical.
...well, that's all I can come up with at the moment.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

- I am quite helpful.
- I don't take crap from anyone.
- I think I'm pretty memorable. There've been a lot of cases when I've forgotten meeting someone, but they remember me.
- I can't remember ever losing my temper. Not sure if that's a good thing.
- My sense of humour is kind of oblique and bizarre.


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

1. I have a good sense of humor, and i love making people laugh
2. I can rock internal rhymes like nobodys business
3. My strength in tough situations
4. My taste in music and movies
5. My intelligence


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

1. mellow
2. patient
3. forgiving
4. observant
5. caring

Hmm this list makes me seem like a good person but I'm really not. #1 to 3 boost my laziness, #4 is just I don't have any major hobbies/interest and I waste most time being curious about unimportant things, and #5 only to certain people


----------



## gooeygumdrops (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmm let's see:

I can chew two pieces of gum at the same time.
I can make cold cereal pretty well.
I know that two wrongs don't make a right.
I can do the worm
I can hold my breath for more than 10 seconds!!


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

1. I'm fiercely intelligent, logical and rational. I have a deep reverence for science and try to maintain a cosmic perspective (hence the username) at all times.
2. I'm witty, silly and a little offbeat. I don't want to toot my own horn too much, but I'd say that I have a very pleasant personality.
3. I love writing and excel at anything related to language.
4. I'm a pretty good artist and have a strong sense of creativity.
5. I'm attractive.

All that being said, I still believe I have many more negative traits that positive ones.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

1. Caring nature
2. Patient
3. Mature 
4. Open minded
5. I try


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Cosmic said:


> All that being said, I still believe I have many more negative traits that positive ones.


Or you're just more aware of them. We tend to focus soo much on the negative things, or what we don't like about our selfs way too often. I can easily think of many things I don't like about my self. But struggle to think of 5 things I do like about me. It's important to be more aware of our good qualities, and focus less on the bad.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

*1.* I'm extremely caring and empathetic. Stranger or not.
*2.* Very ambitious. I set very high goals for myself in more or less everything.
*3.* I never get angry at people. I don't show aggressiveness or attitude towards people at all. Respectful I suppose. Starting to think its a bad quality though. 
*4. * Intelligent. I'd like to think of myself as smart. Atleast, I do well in school.
*5. * Open. I'm always down to try new things, and I rarely pass on any offers. (like going out)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1. I get over things quickly. 
2. unless it's really 
3. really 
4. really 
5. major


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

1. I'm not easily taken in by nonsense.
2. I'm a great writer.
3. I'm happy with my appearance. 
4. I'm not an easy target. I'm not afraid of confrontation and will stand up for myself and my friends without a second thought.
5. I'm not very materialistic. I don't buy much and save a lot of money because of it.


----------



## NoodleLover (Feb 19, 2011)

1. being optimistic.
2. being creative.
3. being a dare devil.
4. my dreams.
5. my length.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm fairly certain that this thread already exists, but it's a good exercise, so whatevs. It's also very much an exercise that I have trouble with, so bear with me.

1. I'm pretty smart! As far as I can tell, anyways. I remember most everything (too many things) and can quickly find logical solutions to many problems. More importantly, I'm usually able to express my thoughts clearly, and have good insight into the murkier goings-on inside my cavernous head.

2. This one might sound a bit strange, but I take pride in my thoughtfulness. I spend quite a lot of time mulling over which bits and pieces of this existence I think ought to be given the most weight, and am loathe to blindly accept the opinions and ideas of others.

3. I have a strong sense of empathy and compassion. I generally have little trouble intuiting the emotional states/perspectives of others, and this will occasionally allow me to help those who are in pain.

4. I've got a strong eye for aesthetics and design! This mostly comes through in my photography, but it's a useful skill for all sorts of things.

5. I make the best dang chocolate chip cookies you have ever laid eyes upon.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

1. Very hardworking.
2. Down to earth.
3. Adventurous.
4. Constantly challenging my own judgments/views, thus remaining quite open-minded.
5. Loyal.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

1. I can count to 1
2. I can count to 2
3. I can count to 3
3. I can count to 3
3. **** ME!!!!


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

1 - I laugh a lot
2 - I'm respectful and nice to people
3 - I'm smart enough
4 - I'm really introspective
5 - I'm open-minded


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

1. I'm smart (at least for my age) and can be witty.
2. I can play the piano well.
3. I'm polite, and it's hard for me to be mean to people (which can also be a downside)
4. I take pride in not always trying to fit in; I feel like I'm my own person.
5. I'm emotionally strong.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

1. I'm good at making people laugh.
2. Open Minded.
3. Good at writing.
4. People can rely on me when they need a shoulder to cry on or someone to make them feel better.
5. I'm a stickler for rules and try my hardest to follow them.


----------



## dontdreamitbeit (Jun 7, 2011)

1. I'm very strong, emotionally.
2. I'm a quick thinker.
3. I'm care too much, but not in a bad way.
4. I stand up for what I believe in.
5. I can make people laugh/smile pretty well.


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

1. Down to Earth
2. Silly = I can be a big kid sometimes. Just love to have fun.
3. Not too Judgmental
4. Love people/life - anxiety disorder is a killer.
5. Courageous


----------

